# Kingston's on leather



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

After seeing buzz819's pictures of his Nassau on a lovely leather strap Here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/kingston-vs-nassau-pic-comparison-758113-post5556240

I have to say I think that brown leather straps are one area where I could see the Gilt dial Kingstons would have a slight advantage over the Nassau. (Please do not think that this is a slight to the Nassau, I love the look of the Nassau and at times thing I may prefer it to the Kingston).

I would love to see Kingston's on good brown leather. Please post pics of your Kingston on brown leather and the strap details (Maker, availability, options). I really am starting to think I need a brown leather strap.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

Totally agree about your gilt dial brown leather strap point. Looking forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

I could swap the black steel onto the Kingston and take a pic if you want?

Buzz


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

buzz819 said:


> I could swap the black steel onto the Kingston and take a pic if you want?
> 
> Buzz


Yes, please do.

Meanwhile, here's my Kingston on a brown leather from Hodinkee.

















I like the strap so much, I'm thinking of getting a natural suede one too.

Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeEmperor (Jan 21, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yes, please do.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's my Kingston on a brown leather from Hodinkee.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

buzz819 said:


> I could swap the black steel onto the Kingston and take a pic if you want?
> 
> Buzz


Please Buzz! It is that strap that has me interested in getting a leather strap. Maybe a Gunny Black Steel. Also, since you will have seen it on both could you tell us if there is a difference in the overall look on both watches? I could be totally wrong.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yes, please do.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's my Kingston on a brown leather from Hodinkee.
> 
> ...


Nice! thank you for the pic. Great wardrobe, watch and strap combo.

I did not even know they had suede straps. I know several watches that would look great on blue suede....... :think:


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

Back in June, 66Cooper posted his Kingston Gilt on a Jaeger-LeCoultre dark brown alligator strap (ala Dr. No). IMO this is a stunner! Here's the link (post #19), and I'll repost one of his pics.








(Picture credit 66Cooper)


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmm... I don't like it as much on the Kingston to tell you the truth.

I think the leather works extremely well with the white indices of the Nassau.

I also put the strap that the Kingston lives on, a Gunny leather Nato, of course his new distressed Nato series would look even better.

































It could also be because it is missing the Red triangle?









Buzz


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

buzz819 said:


> Hmm... I don't like it as much on the Kingston to tell you the truth.
> 
> I think the leather works extremely well with the white indices of the Nassau.
> 
> ...


Thank you Buzz. Those are some great pics. I think you may be right, that strap does look better on the Nassau. But I am growing very partial to the Nassau overall. A distressed NATO would be great.

As for the red triangle. I think your Kingston looks great without it. It looks even better with the black date wheel.


----------



## napoleon bonaparte (Feb 22, 2010)

Panatime vivola black:









Hirsch, dark brown rivetta:









No name stichless vintage brown strap:









Modena tropic (really like this one):









My favorite, Hadley Roma caiman, brown:


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW napoleon bonaparte! Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Napoleon Bonaparte, I'm digging that Hadley Roma Caiman! I'm also liking the handle, since "Napoleon" is my callsign...

I have a Breitling style deployment rally calfskin in black on back order, and I'll definitely post pics when it comes in.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

I know, I know, you're looking for pics of the Kingston on _Brown_ Leather, but I just can't resist...

Here's mine on a black gator from The Watch Boys:


----------



## devildog3212 (Oct 30, 2012)

Not a fan of the date wheel but i agree with the nato strap idea!!!


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's mine on Dr. No Style leather strap.


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Breitling style faux gator in honey color.



















It needs some breaking in, but I'm digging the color. I may have to look at a brown kangaroo leather nato from Corvus, and maybe a deep red series from gunny... Ah decisions!

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lots of great looking straps in this thread.

Here's mine on a Ray Wong leather NATO.









Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Now on a vintage leather from Time Traveller courtesy of my friend m.and.










Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tapatalk


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Now on a vintage leather from Time Traveller courtesy of my friend m.and.


The other is hodinkee right? I'm really curious...how do they compare? Is the hodinkee worth the extra ~$50?

_ Beautiful!!! _:-!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

JCW1980 said:


> The other is hodinkee right? I'm really curious...how do they compare? Is the hodinkee worth the extra ~$50?
> 
> _ Beautiful!!! _:-!


Thanks!

Correct. The Tudor Sub is on a Hodinkee strap. Both are roughly the same thickness, and the stitching seems of equivalent sturdiness. The Hodinkee strap is a bit stiffer than the Time Traveller, but that could also be the difference between any 2 pieces of leather.

You have to order a buckle seperately if you get a TT strap, but other than that, not much reason to pay full Hodinkee freight except for the name stamp. Of course, Hodinkee do have cool designs like suede camo that TT doesn't.

I am eyeing those sweet brown Hodinkee pouches for ~$50, though!

Tapatalk


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Now on a vintage leather from Time Traveller courtesy of my friend m.and.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Tudor.
Rich


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Tapatalk


Very nice Tudor.
Rich


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

rmasso said:


> Nice Tudor.
> Rich





rmasso said:


> Very nice Tudor.
> Rich


Thanks, Rich!

Tapatalk


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't know if things have changed since I ordered that strap but the TT strap came with that buckle.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I forgot about this thread. How about some more Kingston on leather pics?




























And my current favorite leather for my Kingston.


----------



## mauiguy (Apr 19, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> I forgot about this thread. How about some more Kingston on leather pics?


Really nice! Here's my contribution. I'm new to the MKII club, but thrilled to be here.

Kingston on a Bulang & Sons diablo...


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

My Kingston on a one piece Rover Haven strap.


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kingston gilt dial and Paradive on Gunny Black Steel leather straps. I've purchased many of his straps for my MKII's and Rolex... They are fantastic straps.


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

That is a great looking Tudor...


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have one of the Hodinkee pouches... I used it to carry many of my favorite pieces with me when traveling to/from the Philippines/USA.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I ended up getting a single watch pouch from Hodinkee. The leather is nice and soft. It usually holds my Kingston when I'm not wearing it.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

You guys are horrible enablers. I'm starting to travel again and am looking for a travel pouch. I currently use a Rolex service pouch, but since I don't wear a bracelet, the pouch is not sturdy enough. This is what I'm currently thinking about:









How sturdy are the Hodinkee ones?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, this one feels like baby's skin. And it's all leather (no felt). I would have no worries packing my Kingston in it in my carry-on luggage.

Brown Leather Watch Pouch | HODINKEE Shop


----------



## mauiguy (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey guys, Here's a few more pics. I love this dial and that angle where the gilt just "pops"! It's beautiful but tricky to capture in photos.

For these I used a circular polarizing filter. Enjoy...


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

mauiguy said:


> Hey guys, Here's a few more pics. I love this dial and that angle where the gilt just "pops"! It's beautiful but tricky to capture in photos.
> 
> For these I used a circular polarizing filter. Enjoy...


That one looks fantastic! I might have to look for one of those. This thread reboot inspired me to put mine back on a Gunny strap.



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

JCW1980 said:


> Back in June, 66Cooper posted his Kingston Gilt on a Jaeger-LeCoultre dark brown alligator strap (ala Dr. No). IMO this is a stunner! Here's the link (post #19), and I'll repost one of his pics.
> 
> View attachment 853439
> 
> (Picture credit 66Cooper)


Wow, thanks for the compliments. That was one of the best deals I ever got. Strap is amazing.

Here is #037 on a custom strap I design and had my good friend over at Coq Straps make me. Owned it a couple of years now and it's easily my most worn strap. Just gets better with age. Having him make me a midnight blue version for my Key West. Leather is arriving tomorrow for my approval


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

:think: Simple, durable, comfortable.....conformable, soft...

Custom-crafted for me (according to my specifications) by 'lgs2' here on WUS....

This is, by far, one of my favorite straps...









Long, rounded end, two floating keepers....









Secured with a simple, 'vintage-style' thumbnail buckle (Thanks, 'alias richmond' ....)









A single layer of horween chromexcel leather with unfinished edges...









....and minimal stitching in true vintage style...

:think: Simply put, The Best.

Thanks guys, for showing me the way...

|>|>


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

mauiguy said:


> Really nice! Here's my contribution. I'm new to the MKII club, but thrilled to be here.
> 
> Kingston on a Bulang & Sons diablo...


I really love that Diablo strap. Do you think it would fit an 8" wrist?


----------



## mikestrike (Oct 5, 2009)

Kingston on personal made Horween Shell Cordovan color #8 (burgundy) strap


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

New leather strap. I like it.


----------

